# Air Force dental tech accused of being a witch



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Poor woman was hounded out of her job by superstitious Christians. 

http://www.airforcetimes.com/story/...rce-dental-technician-accused-witch/73398304/



> The Military Religious Freedom Foundation is representing a former Air Force contractor who says she was fired from a dental clinic at Fort Meade, Maryland, after complaining that her co-workers discriminated against her because she was Hindu. She claims they then accused her of being a witch.
> Group founder and president Mikey Weinstein wrote in a letter to officials: âWe have spoken with witnesses at the clinic under your command who have universally confirmed that, not only did this horrid harassment take place, but ever since the execution of her punishment for failing the religious test imposed by the leadership of Epes Dental Clinic, a particular offending party has effusively celebrated her replacement by a Catholic woman by saying publicly that âIt's good to see we got an angel, since last time we had the devil.ââ


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm curious if this is the whole story or only one side of it. As bugs bunny said about the girl he was to ride off into the sunset with "I know, I know but aren't they all just witches inside." What kind of witch did they claim she was? The black cat, eye of newt, wing of bat kind or just a terrible personality?  I have worked with witches, some are the sorcery kind yet they were pleasant, and some were the witch kind that most people spell with the letter "B". It would be interesting to hear the other side.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I thought the services had Wiccan chaplains.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

They do have Wiccan chaplains today. I put my AF career on the line and took bloody hell from Christians all over the country to help get the rights of Wiccans and other religions put on the same playing field as Christianity. Unfortunately there has been a real infiltration of Christians in the AF and it would appear they are just as backwards today as they were twentysome years ago when I was in. Kind of depressing. 

These appear to be the same superstitious types I knew back then afraid of Yoga and anything outside of their particular religion. The sort that thought Cabbage Patch dolls all came with demons and see a demon lurking behind every tree.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Darren said:


> I thought the services had Wiccan chaplains.


They do but that would be irrelevant in this case. The woman's religion is Hindu, not Wicca which is a very, very different religion.

A person doesn't have to be Wiccan to be a witch. Anybody of any religion can be a witch and all religions have their versions of witches and witch craft.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Some people just label anyone who isn't Christian a devil worshipper and other, to them, derogatory names like witches. Doesn't mean the person is actually a practitioner of Wicca or any other Pagan religion.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

There are and have always been Christian witches too, there's nothing new about that.

I agree with Black Feather, I'd be interested in hearing the other side of story but I'm guessing it was a case of mean spirited name calling or shunning by some ignorant, uneducated people who had some superstitious fears of her because she is a Hindu.

Also it sounds like there were some pretty bad hiring and office management practises if the complainant received _"punishment for failing the religious test imposed by the leadership of Epes Dental Clinic"_ as mentioned in the original post. Unless the dental clinic is advertised and licensed as a Christian dental clinic that only services Christian patients and only hires Christian employees they shouldn't be giving any employee a religious test.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

So basically it's a common case of you're not from around here (belong to the tribe). Here being skin color, place of birth, religion, gender, yada, yada, yada.

We just can't seem to get out of our own way. I'm wondering if it's coded in our DNA.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Some people just label anyone who isn't Christian a devil worshipper and other, to them, derogatory names like witches. Doesn't mean the person is actually a practitioner of Wicca or any other Pagan religion.


Do witches consider being called a witch derogatory?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Actually it seems like a thread about Christians bashing others. Just another example of the war on witches, err... Hindus?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

This deleting stuff has gotten way out of hand. To post a story on a bit of ridiculous human triviality as if it was more than that screams adenda. However if saying so offends the people who have the ear of the moderators it immediately disappears. However, if offends others, it stays as being important.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

FYI India is full of criminal cases charging people with witchcraft. Mob violence because of it. 
Yet the post about 'some people' believing non Christians are witches is left standing.
Could it be more obvious?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

So I repeat 'some people' look to find anything wrong , no matter how individual or trivial, to find a way to denigrate others. The only reason I can see for this is self aggrandizement.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

where I want to said:


> This deleting stuff has gotten way out of hand. To post a story on a bit of ridiculous human triviality as if it was more than that screams adenda. However if saying so offends the people who have the ear of the moderators it immediately disappears. However, if offends others, it stays as being important.


If you wish to post a comment that relates to the topic, please feel free but attacking someone who posts something is not acceptable.

The agenda you speak of is pretty simple. It's about treating each other with respect and courtesy - regardless of what team you feel someone is on.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

wr said:


> If you wish to post a comment that relates to the topic, please feel free but attacking someone who posts something is not acceptable.
> 
> The agenda you speak of is pretty simple. It's about treating each other with respect and courtesy - regardless of what team you feel someone is on.


The of course you will not object to my starting a thread about the Umpqua college shooter being evidence of the violent intolerance of the atheist or just superficially spiritual? 

If it just about showing respect, the Christian part of the OP was totally unnecessary.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Darn it. I have not been this angry in years. The bias towards the small coterie of posters ruined the equine forum squelched it, allowing them to attack at will while simultaneously stopping any protest against it as a "personal attack." 
The equine forum should be one of the most productive of hits as the people who have horses love talking about it, yet it is one of the smallest because new members, and old for that matter, have been driven off by unfair and virulent posts.
Now the same unfairness has spread to the whole site.

It is not that some posts shouldn't be deleted but that the SAME standards be applied on every side.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I believe we just recently lost one of the sane ones on the site after some deletions...
Starting to wonder if that's really the goal.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Fennick said:


> They do but that would be irrelevant in this case. The woman's religion is Hindu, not Wicca which is a very, very different religion.
> 
> A person doesn't have to be Wiccan to be a witch. Anybody of any religion can be a witch and all religions have their versions of witches and witch craft. *Right. Kim Davis for example.*


The most evil person I ever knew personally was a devout Catholic who went to church every day, some days even snuck out of work to do it while others had to do her work.

They weren't witches, or even Wiccans, but the innocent people who were tortured and killed in Salem were persecuted by people claiming to be righteous, religious persons.

Organized religion is the real root of all evil. It causes people to be persecuted and killed all in the name of something that doesn't even exist. I can at least understand doing bad things in the name of money, but for opinions and fairy tales??


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

A thread soon to be altogether deleted. But not for the right reasons.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Woolieface said:


> I believe we just recently lost one of the sane ones on the site after some deletions...
> Starting to wonder if that's really the goal.


Deletions came from personal attacks on both sides.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

This is actually a very good example of how many in the christian religion have treated people of other religions or no religion over the years. I have not gotten jobs just because I was not of the right religion.

Luckily it is not all Christians.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Woolieface said:


> Do witches consider being called a witch derogatory?


Depends on how it is used of course but in general no they don't. If you are just swapping a W for a B then I don't think anyone really cares for that.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> This deleting stuff has gotten way out of hand. To post a story on a bit of ridiculous human triviality as if it was more than that screams adenda. However if saying so offends the people who have the ear of the moderators it immediately disappears. However, if offends others, it stays as being important.



Really? ound::hysterical: Let me take a minute here to catch my breath.....

Not sure what's funnier: one post from me on a woman getting fired by superstitious Christians means I have an "agenda" or maybe posting trivial stuff here is somehow verboten. 

Just as an FYI I never saw any of the posts that were deleted.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Just to clarify I posted this thread because it is personal to me having been a Wiccan in the Air Force and having struggled to get rid of this sort of thing. Also after seeing a thread started on the persecution of Christians because of the removal of the 10 Commandments statue in OK I thought it would be nice to counter it with a real life current example of religious persecution.

I do note that none of the posters so upset about me pointing out persecution by Christians got upset over the multitudinous threads posted here lamenting the persecution of Christians. Seems to me all incidents should be fine or not fine for discussion should they not?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Sounds like the Westborough crowd has a dental practice in Maryland.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

where I want to said:


> This deleting stuff has gotten way out of hand. To post a story on a bit of ridiculous human triviality as if it was more than that screams adenda. However if saying so offends the people who have the ear of the moderators it immediately disappears. However, if offends others, it stays as being important.


I am ignoring the rest of your post, but how it a bit of "triviality" when a person loses their job??


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Darren said:


> So basically it's a common case of you're not from around here (belong to the tribe). Here being skin color, place of birth, religion, gender, yada, yada, yada.
> 
> We just can't seem to get out of our own way. I'm wondering if it's coded in our DNA.


I don't know if it's in our DNA or not but all living things do it, even plants, and humans are no exception. Humans are actually worse because they can be more diabolical in their modus operandi than all other living things.

Anything in the flock, herd, pod, school, hive, plantation, clan, tribe etc. that is different, weaker or non-conformist to the accepted trend is an intruder that doesn't belong and can't be tolerated. Therefore it gets turned on, driven out or otherwise disposed of one way or another - pecked, bullied, persecuted, choked out, beaten, ripped and torn apart or trampled to death and sometimes it gets consumed by whatever destroyed it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> This is actually a very good example of how many in the christian religion have treated people of other religions or no religion over the years. I have not gotten jobs just because I was not of the right religion.
> 
> Luckily it is not all Christians.


Isn't it illegal for employers to ask about religion?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

wr said:


> Isn't it illegal for employers to ask about religion?


In a small enough community, you don't have to ask.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> In a small enough community, you don't have to ask.


I guess. Mine is pretty small and I never really think about those things so I guess I mistakenly assumed that others don't either.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

It is illegal but there are ways around it. Leading questions are a good way to mine info. Some workplaces are run by religious people and they plaster their religion all over their walls and if someone doesn't go along with the crowd when they start talking about Church or the Bible they will eventually hound it out of the person what their religion or lack thereof is actually.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MO_cows said:


> In a small enough community, you don't have to ask.





wr said:


> I guess. Mine is pretty small and I never really think about those things so I guess I mistakenly assumed that others don't either.


This religion checks the church rolls before hiring and ususally will go with the member in good standing before someone not of the religion.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

RichNC said:


> I am ignoring the rest of your post, but how it a bit of "triviality" when a person loses their job??


So to recap the typical pattern amoung some, if you mention a Muslim has beheaded some one, you get a rousing chorus of "bigot" and "how dare you not say it was only some Muslims." While if a woman loses her job with a military subcontractor, then it's "bigot" with no mention that it may be only some Christians, even if true as there is only one side presented at the moment.

No I do not think that getting fired is necessarily the end of the world, especially when followed by a subsized lawsuit. In the scheme of things in the world at this moment, it is a very localized, human problem made a big deal about only to serve an agenda.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> It is illegal but there are ways around it. Leading questions are a good way to mine info. Some workplaces are run by religious people and they plaster their religion all over their walls and if someone doesn't go along with the crowd when they start talking about Church or the Bible they will eventually hound it out of the person what their religion or lack thereof is actually.


And 99.999% of America does not. I wonder if I should have sued the employer that went around wishing everyone a "Happy Winter Solstice. "


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Just to clarify I posted this thread because it is personal to me having been a Wiccan in the Air Force and having struggled to get rid of this sort of thing. Also after seeing a thread started on the persecution of Christians because of the removal of the 10 Commandments statue in OK I thought it would be nice to counter it with a real life current example of religious persecution.
> 
> I do note that none of the posters so upset about me pointing out persecution by Christians got upset over the multitudinous threads posted here lamenting the persecution of Christians. Seems to me all incidents should be fine or not fine for discussion should they not?


Agreed, except they are not only not equally reported, they are unequally deleted. 
But, even if a person can not bring themselves to worry about being fair in their choice of subject matter to post, they should be self aware enough not to criticize people they don't like for actually treating people the same way , only pointed in another direction.

Find an example of that type of bigotry so advocated having ever converted a single person into a loving human being.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

If this article is true, and reported facts, this is horrible
This poor woman. How completely uncool.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

wr said:


> Deletions came from personal attacks on both sides.


Yet there are almost none for a small group of pretty nasty posters. In fact, it is not even noticed just how nasty they are. Not even acknowledged.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> And 99.999% of America does not. I wonder if I should have sued the employer that went around wishing everyone a "Happy Winter Solstice. "


I think your statistics are wildly off there. Go try to get a job at Chick-fil-a.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> I think your statistics are wildly off there. Go try to get a job at Chick-fil-a.


Try to get a professorship at Berkeley if you have a history of speaking out as a Christian. 
BTW, there are probably the same proportion of religions working there as in the local population. But of course you can feel free to say whatever you like.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Woolieface View Post
> I believe we just recently lost one of the sane ones on the site after some deletions...
> Starting to wonder if that's really the goal.


Lots of folks leave in a huff, and then come right back.
I don't pay much attention to the Swan Songs


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

where I want to said:


> Yet there are almost none for a small group of pretty nasty posters. In fact, it is not even noticed just how nasty they are. Not even acknowledged.


Since they are "nasty", and "not deleted", could you copy and paste an example of one of these "nasty personal attacks"?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

RichNC said:


> I am ignoring the rest of your post, but how it a bit of "triviality" when a person loses their job??


Because you're only hearing one side of the story. She may have been fired for many reasons but chose one that makes her look like a victim instead of her fault.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Yet there are almost none for a small group of pretty nasty posters. In fact, it is not even noticed just how nasty they are. Not even acknowledged.


Seems to me that every nasty post that is reported is being deleted. The atmosphere here has changed quite a bit in the last week.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Seems to me that every nasty post that is reported is being deleted. The atmosphere here has changed quite a bit in the last week.


I think they are being deleted whether they are reported or not, since I haven't reported any, but one directed towards me was deleted, as was my response that quoted it.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> Try to get a professorship at Berkeley if you have a history of speaking out as a Christian.
> BTW, there are probably the same proportion of religions working there as in the local population. But of course you can feel free to say whatever you like.


And obviously you have never worked for Chick-fil-a. The general public is not well represented by any stretch of the imagination. It's pretty much white evangelical kids. Just go to your local Chick-fil-a and look around. Had family members who worked there so I actually know what I am talking about.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> So to recap the typical pattern amoung some, if you mention a Muslim has beheaded some one, you get a rousing chorus of "bigot" and "how dare you not say it was only some Muslims." While if a woman loses her job with a military subcontractor, then it's "bigot" with no mention that it may be only some Christians, even if true as there is only one side presented at the moment.
> 
> No I do not think that getting fired is necessarily the end of the world, especially when followed by a subsized lawsuit. In the scheme of things in the world at this moment, it is a very localized, human problem made a big deal about only to serve an agenda.


Maybe you can show the post in this thread where all Christians have been blamed for the actions of this group. I've seen mention of "some" and "many" but haven't seen all thrown under the proverbial bus. Or maybe you can provide that "other side" you speculate about.

Trivial is what happens to people you don't care about. Kind of like minor surgery is what is happening to the guy in the next room.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> And obviously you have never worked for Chick-fil-a. The general public is not well represented by any stretch of the imagination. It's pretty much white evangelical kids. Just go to your local Chick-fil-a and look around. Had family members who worked there so I actually know what I am talking about.


True statement........where I live now the Chick Fil A is more diverse.... more Latino and Black folks from all over the Caribbean, and S. America.

But back in In. 95% of the employees were white kids.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

They are pretty much all black employees in Savannah at Chick-fil-A like all fast food places are in this area.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> They are pretty much all black employees in Savannah at Chick-fil-A like all fast food places are in this area.


I have no doubt that there are some areas where that's the only demographic applying. But comparatively speaking at the ones in Little Rock where most fast food employees are a diverse mix the Chick-fil-a stands out for it's almost 100% white staff.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

where I want to said:


> This deleting stuff has gotten way out of hand. To post a story on a bit of ridiculous human triviality as if it was more than that screams adenda. However if saying so offends the people who have the ear of the moderators it immediately disappears. However, if offends others, it stays as being important.


Post of the year award!!!

C'mon, man! Someone explain this deleting crap to us!!! 
I saw that Ozark's Tom got deleted ...for "death threats"!!! BWhahaha! TOM!?? I believe all who saw that read it as saying there would be an uprising (did he really need to say "somewhere in the world"??) if Christians were going to be continually persecuted...

However, I see that a Canadian can threaten an American w/ siccing a bear on them &to eat them. What's up w/that?

Then I'm seeing all these: "the mods handle that"...can I ask just WHEN"" When WILL mods handle the snarks like they've been deleting the non-conservatives comments? 
I pointed out someone was rude (they WERE)& of course was deleted-saying: "mods will handle this". 

Just read a post about Christians 'always' doing whatever, insinuating their stupidity, but say something about Dems? ACK! deletion!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh please. Like there aren't posts all about the horrors of Liberals and "Dims" all over this board. From what I have seen deletions seem to be pretty even handed. And it's not like anyone is getting banned anymore. Thankfully.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> And obviously you have never worked for Chick-fil-a. The general public is not well represented by any stretch of the imagination. It's pretty much white evangelical kids. Just go to your local Chick-fil-a and look around. Had family members who worked there so I actually know what I am talking about.


Do you have any links? I know they're a Christian co. but both my g'daughters work for them & neither have attended any church at any time in their lives. They say its a fantastic workplace.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Do you have any links? I know they're a Christian co. but both my g'daughters work for them & neither have attended any church at any time in their lives. They say its a fantastic workplace.


Yeah because you know they totally admit that they make an effort to illegally only hire white Christians.  Ask your granddaughters what percentage of the people working there are Christians. I suppose white conservatives would be their next best choice.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Yeah because you know they totally admit that they make an effort to illegally only hire white Christians.  Ask your granddaughters what percentage of the people working there are Christians. I suppose white conservatives would be their next best choice.


If that is true, that they only hire "christians".......that goes 100% against what Scripture says.

If atheists, pagans, etc CHOOSE not to work for Chick Fil A because it's a christian company; then it's a choice?

Send in 2 people. One christian, One pagan.
Make sure they are almost identical (age, race, gender, hair/eye color, size, education, experience, dress the same, make sure they both say they do not attend a church if asked. etc).

IF the interviewer asks what their religion is; report him. That's against the law.
IF the interviewer asks what church they attend, report him. That's against the law.

Set up your own sting and see if it's true.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Tricky Grama said:


> Post of the year award!!!
> 
> C'mon, man! Someone explain this deleting crap to us!!!
> I saw that Ozark's Tom got deleted ...for "death threats"!!! BWhahaha! TOM!?? I believe all who saw that read it as saying there would be an uprising (did he really need to say "somewhere in the world"??) if Christians were going to be continually persecuted...
> ...


Yuppers just like there are 3 to 4 that want the rest of the "RIGHT" to leave also so they can it ALL their OWN WAY. Bull Feathers.~!
One gone, how many more will soon be chased away because of the Unfairness that NOW rains upon this board more then EVER BEFORE~!

This war on Christians is getting so Out of Hand in this country that soon might as well just call this country "The States", cause Nothing is United anymore~!
Not when you have so much of this non Christian stuff going on.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> Yuppers just like there are 3 to 4 that want the rest of the "RIGHT" to leave also so they can it ALL their OWN WAY. Bull Feathers.~!
> One gone, how many more will soon be chased away because of the Unfairness that NOW rains upon this board more then EVER BEFORE~!
> 
> This war on Christians is getting so Out of Hand in this country that soon might as well just call this country "The States", cause Nothing is United anymore~!
> Not when you have so much of this non Christian stuff going on.


Yep. I do believe you're right. You all don't want to be United unless we all believe what you believe. Which is why we don't like you...


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Tricky Grama said:


> However, I see that a Canadian can threaten an American w/ siccing a bear on them &to eat them. What's up w/that?


I guess I missed that topic. Did somebody really post that? Where is it? I'd like to read it.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

mmoetc said:


> Actually it seems like a thread about Christians bashing others. Just another example of the war on witches, err... Hindus?


Don't think so.

I come from the Deep South, according to some screaching ignorants, the home of all things bigoted. We have a lot of Hindu medical folks down here, even a few Sikhs. Got some Arabs and some Africans, too.

We work with them just fine. Shucks, we even let them eat inside the building every now and then...I had lunch with an Ethiopian resident and a Taiwanese doc yesterday.

OTOH, doesn't much matter what religion you are, if you are a jackass, you aren't tolerated well by your fellow workers.

Occam's Razor - in this case, the easiest explanation is that the aggrieved individual is simply a major irritant to all and a member of *The Church of the Perpetually Offended*.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jolly said:


> Occam's Razor - in this case, the easiest explanation is that the aggrieved individual is simply a major irritant to all and a member of *The Church of the Perpetually Offended*.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> However, I see that a Canadian can threaten an American w/ siccing a bear on them &to eat them. *What's up w/that*?


"What's up with that" is you're totally misrepresenting what was really said.
I made the JOKE about feeding Cornhusker to a bear, and I've never even been to 
Canada.

If you want to make accusations, check your facts first


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> > However, I see that a Canadian can threaten an American w/ siccing a bear on them &to eat them. *What's up w/that*?
> 
> 
> "What's up with that" is you're totally misrepresenting what was really said.
> ...


LOL. Is that all it was? What topic? 

Should I complain now about Tricky not being able to read properly and making up lies and false accusations about Canadians? :teehee:

Just for the record, Canadians don't feed Americans to bears. Canadian bears are picky and won't eat Americans. Canadian cougars and killer whales aren't so picky though.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> True statement........where I live now the Chick Fil A is more diverse.... more Latino and Black folks from all over the Caribbean, and S. America.
> 
> But back in In. 95% of the employees were white kids.


Which part of Indiana? Outside of Indianapolis, most of Indiana is probably 95% white.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fennick said:


> I guess I missed that topic. Did somebody really post that? Where is it? I'd like to read it.


Here it is, beginning at Post #6:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...ood-videos-were-not-tampered.html#post7559971


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> Maybe you can show the post in this thread where all Christians have been blamed for the actions of this group. I've seen mention of "some" and "many" but haven't seen all thrown under the proverbial bus. Or maybe you can provide that "other side" you speculate about.
> 
> Trivial is what happens to people you don't care about. Kind of like minor surgery is what is happening to the guy in the next room.


But, but, but...... isn't trvializing exactly what so many do when they immediately attack fellow posters by dismissing their statement rather than debating them? 
The usual method is to avoid addressing the ideas expressed and go belittling the person.
Mean is as mean does. And on this forum, being mean to a person posting is the preferred object of those whose goal it is to prove themselves superior rather than thoughtful.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

poppy said:


> Because you're only hearing one side of the story. She may have been fired for many reasons but chose one that makes her look like a victim instead of her fault.


I was on the outside of the brawl when the Social Security office manager was trying to fire a man whose behavior was outrageously bad. He did things like write official documents in multicolored crayons, deny benefits because he didn't want to bother writing for evidence and sent COD orders in the manager's name for things like a set of tires delivered at the office. He spent most of his day with his head on the desk napping.
He evidently held the belief that he could never really get fired. When it hit him that it was going to happen, he tried to get the union rep to file a discrimination complaint based on the manager being a Mormon and the fact he was a Jew. Even he couldn't come up with a single incidence of that gave that impression but it was his last chance to stop the process. 
In cases like this, even for people knowing a lot more than a one sided article gives, it is difficult to know the reality. Could be true but only a person with an agenda would assume it.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> But, but, but...... isn't trvializing exactly what so many do when they immediately attack fellow posters by dismissing their statement rather than debating them?
> The usual method is to avoid addressing the ideas expressed and go belittling the person.
> Mean is as mean does. And on this forum, being mean to a person posting is the preferred object of those whose goal it is to prove themselves superior rather than thoughtful.


All I've done here is ask you to provide evidence to back your assertions. I'm willing to debate ideas and defend my thoughts. You made some rather specific complaints about other posts. Prove the complaints are valid and with merit or they are trivial, at best.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> I was on the outside of the brawl when the Social Security office manager was trying to fire a man whose behavior was outrageously bad. He did things like write official documents in multicolored crayons, deny benefits because he didn't want to bother writing for evidence and sent COD orders in the manager's name for things like a set of tires delivered at the office. He spent most of his day with his head on the desk napping.
> He evidently held the belief that he could never really get fired. When it hit him that it was going to happen, he tried to get the union rep to file a discrimination complaint based on the manager being a Mormon and the fact he was a Jew. Even he couldn't come up with a single incidence of that gave that impression but it was his last chance to stop the process.
> In cases like this, even for people knowing a lot more than a one sided article gives, it is difficult to know the reality. Could be true but only a person with an agenda would assume it.


Or maybe people with the opposite agenda will always assume such claims to be untrue? Life is complex and so are many of these stories. Some are even true and the cases have validity. The tactic of many here attacking those who bring complaints as whiners or just having an agenda is just as disingenuous as denying that sometimes claims are false and agendas do exist. I'm willing to alter my views if more evidence is brought forth that challenges my initial conclusions. All I ask is that it be presented and that I'm not expected to fall in line because someone believes something else to be true.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> All I've done here is ask you to provide evidence to back your assertions. I'm willing to debate ideas and defend my thoughts. You made some rather specific complaints about other posts. Prove the complaints are valid and with merit or they are trivial, at best.


I make no assertions outside of saying I don't know the truth except to say you don't either.

If it makes you feel better, I would say if she gave no just cause for being fired and was subjected to management harassing her or doing nothing while she was harassed, then it is totally offensive. 

But the odds are she did behave improperly, refuses to admit it and is seeking to mold the world to her will. And if that were the case, I hope you would find her equally as wrong as you seem ready to find her employers without examination of the facts.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> So to recap the typical pattern amoung some, if you mention a Muslim has beheaded some one, you get a rousing chorus of "bigot" and "how dare you not say it was only some Muslims." While if a woman loses her job with a military subcontractor, then it's "bigot" with no mention that it may be only some Christians, even if true as there is only one side presented at the moment.
> 
> No I do not think that getting fired is necessarily the end of the world, especially when followed by a subsized lawsuit. In the scheme of things in the world at this moment, it is a very localized, human problem made a big deal about only to serve an agenda.





where I want to said:


> I make no assertions outside of saying I don't know the truth except to say you don't either.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I would say if she gave no just cause for being fired and was subjected to management harassing her or doing nothing while she was harassed, then it is totally offensive.
> 
> But the odds are she did behave improperly, refuses to admit it and is seeking to mold the world to her will. And if that were the case, I hope you would find her equally as wrong as you seem ready to find her employers without examination of the facts.


Nice attempt at deflection but the assertions you were asked to prove were in the above post. Please show where the OP or anyone else in this thread called all Christians to task as you claimed.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

where I want to said:


> But, but, but...... isn't trvializing exactly what so many do when they immediately attack fellow posters by dismissing their statement rather than debating them?
> The usual method is to avoid addressing the ideas expressed and go belittling the person.
> Mean is as mean does. And on this forum, being mean to a person posting is the preferred object of those whose goal it is to prove themselves superior rather than thoughtful.


Too many are so picky thee days you can't say ANYTHING even in jest. Picky picky picky.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> Nice attempt at deflection but the assertions you were asked to prove were in the above post. Please show where the OP or anyone else in this thread called all Christians to task as you claimed.


The exact same complaint made by others about bigotry being exhibited by not saying "some" Muslims as if all members of the group were alike? 
I thought it was a silly argument when it was constantly used but if that's the standard........


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I know, I know. We need a new definition . Radical Christians. Will that cause the blessings of the Christanophobes to be directed to the general mass of non radical Christians as it seems to do for Muslims or frankly any nonChristian group? Or does it seem likely that it is too useful an attack online to give up just because it is inconsistent?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> The exact same complaint made by others about bigotry being exhibited by not saying "some" Muslims as if all members of the group were alike?
> I thought it was a silly argument when it was constantly used but if that's the standard........


So "silly" you brought it up to defend your, once again, unsubstantiated assertions that some were being treated unfairly. In that "silly" argument when it was asked to provide evidence that all Muslims were specifically targeted by some such posts were produced. Fairness and equal treatment which you claim to prize would require you to at least attempt to to adhere to the same standard. Simply produce evidence of your allegations that all Christians have been painted with the same brush in this thread. Its not a long thread. It should be easy.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> I know, I know. We need a new definition . Radical Christians. Will that cause the blessings of the Christanophobes to be directed to the general mass of non radical Christians as it seems to do for Muslims or frankly any nonChristian group? Or does it seem likely that it is too useful an attack online to give up just because it is inconsistent?


No, you just need to prove your allegations that all Christians were targeted. It seems that some can differentiate and even say nice things about Christians while pointing out the bad behavior of other Christians. It doesn't seem that complicated.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

RichNC said:


> I am ignoring the rest of your post, but how it a bit of "triviality" when a person loses their job??


They didn't mind when the whole left side of this country was attacking a Christian clerk though.
In fact, the same person whining about a wiccan losing a job was piling on the Christian.
There's a word for that but I own't use it as it my be construed as a "personal attack"


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Yeah because you know they totally admit that they make an effort to illegally only hire white Christians.  Ask your granddaughters what percentage of the people working there are Christians. I suppose white conservatives would be their next best choice.


I suppose it is only me that sees the scorn oozing from your post.

G'daughters only know 2 other girls who work there...non-church goers as well...but hey, carry on. You've got soooo many examples of that evil chic-fil-a.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> So "silly" you brought it up to defend your, once again, unsubstantiated assertions that some were being treated unfairly. In that "silly" argument when it was asked to provide evidence that all Muslims were specifically targeted by some such posts were produced. Fairness and equal treatment which you claim to prize would require you to at least attempt to to adhere to the same standard. Simply produce evidence of your allegations that all Christians have been painted with the same brush in this thread. Its not a long thread. It should be easy.


When you stop attacking me to address the argument, you will be taken seriously. Until then, why is it different to say an unqualified "superstitious Christians" is not a display of bigotry every bit as much as your calling the unqualified use of Muslims bigotry? 
Yet, rather than use your own standards equally, you appear to defend the practice you so abhorred when it was used with Muslims. Me- I don't defend Christians if they do engage in bad practices, even ones much lower on the scale of evil. But I seriously object to the two faced arguments where it is conveniently ok to sweep in Christians with the broad broom while it is not ok if the swepted up are Muslims.

So it is not really the religion but the unsound, smarmy arguments of those who spend their lives finding hate and hating back that I find objectionable.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> I suppose it is only me that sees the scorn oozing from your post.
> 
> G'daughters only know 2 other girls who work there...non-church goers as well...but hey, carry on. You've got soooo many examples of that evil chic-fil-a.


Chick fil A is another example of the hatred the left spreads
They don't want anyone to believe differently than they do.
The intolerant left is always demanding tolerance yet never seems to practice it themselves.
We see it daily right here on these pages.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Fennick said:


> LOL. Is that all it was? What topic?
> 
> Should I complain now about Tricky not being able to read properly and making up lies and false accusations about Canadians? :teehee:
> 
> Just for the record, Canadians don't feed Americans to bears. Canadian bears are picky and won't eat Americans. Canadian cougars and killer whales aren't so picky though.


The Ozark's Tom post was no more against the rules than that one, of course I know its a joke. Some can do it & some cannot, obviously.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> No, you just need to prove your allegations that all Christians were targeted. It seems that some can differentiate and even say nice things about Christians while pointing out the bad behavior of other Christians. It doesn't seem that complicated.


No it is less complicated than proving that you are using a double standard. It is your standard that is the question. By your standard simply not modifying the name of the religion is assumed to be bigotry. So I have nothing to prove. You do it with every post. By your standards you must assume that the unmodified by the word "some" Chistians means bigotry. If you object to that, then you are arbitrary. 

You are wrong- either an unmodified name of religion expresses bigotry or it doesn't.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

where I want to said:


> The exact same complaint made by others about bigotry being exhibited by not saying "some" Muslims as if all members of the group were alike?
> I thought it was a silly argument when it was constantly used but if that's the standard........


I suppose, the "some" or "Rad" should be used. It wasn't here:

"Unfortunately there has been a real infiltration of Christians in the AF and it would appear they are just as backwards today as they were twentysome years ago when I was in. Kind of depressing."


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> The Ozark's Tom post was no more against the rules than that one, of course I know its a joke. Some can do it & some cannot, obviously.


The basic trouble is that some start off by attacking others indirectly. Like they know you're from the south, so they say people from the south are intolerant. Then, if you reply that they are wrong, you have engaged in a personal attack. And you know where that leads. 
While on the other hand, if you start off a post by saying bleeding heart liberal- well that's defined as a personal attack too.
It's a can't win situation for some and a can't lose for others. Just gets uglier and uglier as it circles the drain.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

arabian knight said:


>


RIGHT back at ya, chief.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

where I want to said:


> When you stop attacking me to address the argument, you will be taken seriously. Until then, why is it different to say an unqualified "superstitious Christians" is not a display of bigotry every bit as much as your calling the unqualified use of Muslims bigotry?
> Yet, rather than use your own standards equally, you appear to defend the practice you so abhorred when it was used with Muslims. Me- I don't defend Christians if they do engage in bad practices, even ones much lower on the scale of evil. But I seriously object to the two faced arguments where it is conveniently ok to sweep in Christians with the broad broom while it is not ok if the swepted up are Muslims.
> 
> So it is not really the religion but the unsound, smarmy arguments of those who spend their lives finding hate and hating back that I find objectionable.


Because when read in context the "superstitious Christians" remark seems to refer directly to those in the office who acted against the supposed witch. Superstitious activity indeed. You say you don't defend them but absent other evidence here you dismiss the validity of the complaint and contend that losing one's job is no big deal because a lawsuit is possible.

By the way, I agree with you that the deletions have gotten a bit out of hand. There are certain posters who I agree with who do seem overly confrontational and do seem to take offense where none exists. But I can find as many on the other side who act the same. I'll address them on their issues and posts and leave moderation to the moderators.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Unfortunately there has been a real infiltration of Christians in the AF and it would appear they are just as backwards today as they were twentysome years ago when I was in. Kind of depressing.
> ppose, the "some" or "Rad" should be used. It wasn't here:


Closer, but when taken in context still seems to refers mainly to the christians the OP encountered while in the AF and and their ilk and given the praise she's given to other Christians, even in this thread, hardly seems a wholesale indictment of an entire religion or it's practitioners.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

http://inside.chick-fil-a.com/gallery/page/2/



Patchouli said:


> And obviously you have never worked for Chick-fil-a. The general public is not well represented by any stretch of the imagination. It's pretty much white evangelical kids. Just go to your local Chick-fil-a and look around. Had family members who worked there so I actually know what I am talking about.


I don't live in a place where they have a restaurant. There is not even a KFC. But if I did, the demographics would be white, Indian and Mexican (Mexicans born in Mexico only because of very recent immigration.)
I looked at their employee website and see various colors. I admit that companies put their best face on such things but since they are franchises, it may vary from place to place.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> Unfortunately there has been a real infiltration of Christians in the AF and it would appear they are just as backwards today as they were twentysome years ago when I was in. Kind of depressing.
> ppose, the "some" or "Rad" should be used. It wasn't here:


I am confused. Would you make clearer about inflitrating Christians? My father was career Air Force and he was routinely called a heathen by my mother.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

where I want to said:


> I am confused. Would you make clearer about inflitrating Christians? My father was career Air Force and he was routinely called a heathen by my mother.


I changed my post-above-I had copied & pasted a post from the 1st page & didn't do it quite right, those weren't my words. So, you'll have to ask the original poster, #4.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> If that is true, that they only hire "christians".......that goes 100% against what Scripture says.
> 
> If atheists, pagans, etc CHOOSE not to work for Chick Fil A because it's a christian company; then it's a choice?
> 
> ...


If you are a good interviewer you can get around the laws by asking subtle questions that get people to answer things you aren't allowed to ask. You can't ask someone what their religion is or where they go to church. But you can hire the kid who came in who says the right things. For example a kid comes in to apply and you ask their education and they say home schooled. Bingo. You ask them if they have done any volunteer work. They say sure their youth group went to Mexico last year. Bingo. You ask them about the person who referred to the job and how do they know that person. Oh they go to my church. Bingo. 

I don't know about you but I can pick out an evangelical kid from a crowd pretty easily. Especially if I am looking for a certain type. It helps to that it is a well publicized Christian company. That culls your potential applicants to start and makes it far more likely to for you to volunteer your Christian bona fides in the interview.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> I am confused. Would you make clearer about inflitrating Christians? My father was career Air Force and he was routinely called a heathen by my mother.



There has been plenty written about the Christianization of the Air Force Academy. They are trying to root some of it out these days and there has been great weeping and wailing and gnashing of teeth over them just trying to cut down on the heavy handed proselytization.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

where I want to said:


> *The basic trouble is that some start off by attacking others indirectly*.
> 
> Like they know you're from the south, so they say people from the south are intolerant. Then, if you reply that they are wrong, you have engaged in a personal attack. And you know where that leads.
> While on the other hand, if you start off a post by saying bleeding heart liberal- well that's defined as a personal attack too.
> It's a can't win situation for some and a can't lose for others. Just gets uglier and uglier as it circles the drain.


Yes, that's how it appears.
Why do you think "some" do that so often?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> There has been plenty written about the Christianization of the Air Force Academy. They are trying to root some of it out these days and there has been great weeping and wailing and gnashing of teeth over them just trying to cut down on the heavy handed proselytization.


I have a dear friend who is an AF officer 20+ years in and he says as much.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/07/12/u...ing-force-in-the-military-chaplain-corps.html

A bit dated but interesting.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Yeah because you know they totally admit that they make an effort to illegally only hire white Christians.  Ask your granddaughters what percentage of the people working there are Christians. I suppose white conservatives would be their next best choice.



So, no, you have no links...just your opinion.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> So, no, you have no links...just your opinion.


Well here's a link if you must. 

http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2007/0723/080.html


> *The Cult of Chick-fil-A*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I always have a link. From a legit source too.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> I always have a link. From a legit source too.


The link got me to the quote of the day on Forbes.


However, if it's only a link to more of the same as the paragraph you posted- I admit that the horror of success of a company using " biblical principles because they work" is outrageous(ly unPC).


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I always have a link. From a legit source too.


From your link it doesn't appear they are doing anything illegal. They've figured out how to run a biz in the best way possible. I see where you are at odds w/them tho, being a christian co. & all.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I still ask, was that the full story?


> According to reports former Air Force contractor Deborah Schoenfeld used to work as a dental technician at Epes Dental Clinic in Fort Meade, Maryland, until she was sacked on September 2 for, she was told, &#8220;using profanity&#8221; against one of her co-workers, although she said she was not informed who her accuser was.


http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...us-military-for-witchcraft/article7744534.ece
Were they just looking for an excuse because she was Hindu or was she a difficult person to get along with and verbally abusive? I don't see any statement that she denied verbal abuse. One would think she would claim she never spoke foul to anyone, but that is not included in the article. Curious.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Look, if hiring Evangelicals gives me a workforce that believes slinging chicken sandwiches is God's Work and I'm in the chicken-slinging-sandwich-biz, I'm hiring every one I can get my hands on.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> If you are a good interviewer you can get around the laws by asking subtle questions that get people to answer things you aren't allowed to ask. You can't ask someone what their religion is or where they go to church. But you can hire the kid who came in who says the right things. For example a kid comes in to apply and you ask their education and they say home schooled. Bingo. You ask them if they have done any volunteer work. They say sure their youth group went to Mexico last year. Bingo. You ask them about the person who referred to the job and how do they know that person. Oh they go to my church. Bingo.


Totally agree. That's how I got around the law when I interviewed.
SO have both kids say the same thing. Then see. 



> I don't know about you but I can pick out an evangelical kid from a crowd pretty easily. Especially if I am looking for a certain type. It helps to that it is a well publicized Christian company. That culls your potential applicants to start and makes it far more likely to for you to volunteer your Christian bona fides in the interview.


So if the common public knows that Chick Fil A is a company that is based upon Christian principles, and Johnny / Jane is atheist, pagan,etc. they probably would not want to work there anyway, as they would not have anything in common with their co-workers.

I would not work, apply at an adult bookstore, because I would have nothing in common w/ my co-workers, or customers; and I don't want to be miserable at my job.

I also agree, that certain 'groups' of people are easy to 'pick out' of a crowd because stereo types exists for a reason!!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> From your link it doesn't appear they are doing anything illegal. They've figured out how to run a biz in the best way possible. I see where you are at odds w/them tho, being a christian co. & all.


They have been sued multiple times for discrimination.



> Chick-fil-A, the corporate parent, has been sued at least 12 times since 1988 on charges of employment discrimination, according to records in U.S. District Courts. Aziz Latif, a former Chick-fil-A restaurant manager in Houston, sued the company in 2002 after Latif, a Muslim, says he was fired a day after he didn&#8217;t participate in a group prayer to Jesus Christ at a company training program in 2000. The suit was settled on undisclosed terms.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> The link got me to the quote of the day on Forbes.
> 
> 
> However, if it's only a link to more of the same as the paragraph you posted- I admit that the horror of success of a company using " biblical principles because they work" is outrageous(ly unPC).


We were discussing whether or not my assertion that they hire mainly white evangelical Christian kids was true or not. As usual when I prove I am right y'all try to change the subject. I guess it would just kill you to admit I was right and you were wrong. 

As for the Forbes link that's how their webpage works. Wait a few seconds and it sends you on to the article.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Did you want to make chicken sandwiches for life?
Don't think so.

I would be willing to work there. Don't think we have one in the state but it truly sound like to me a great place to work. Encouraging place for positive personal growth towards personal responsibly. In troubling time both personal and community trouble I would count on support from such a work place..

And the problem is a place you don't like isn't interested in hiring persons lacking a critical key to the success of the business as the business has found critical.

Start your own business hire people that don't have the key to succeed as you define it...good luck...most business fail.. team work and cohesive common goals implemented so as to be beneficial to all INVOLED...aids in staying out of the red.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Hypothetical.

Lots of Muslims in Detroit. They decide to build or purchase a hospital, as many Christian churches have done in the U.S.

The Muslim Call to Prayer wafts over the intercom. Everybody doing non-essential work, stops whatever they are doing. The Muslims face Mecca and pray.

You, the pagan, continue about your job. This deeply offends your co-workers. You are told by your supervisor not to do this again.

You do.

You're fired.

You know, I ain't got no sympathy for the pagan...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> We were discussing whether or not my assertion that they hire mainly white evangelical Christian kids was true or not. As usual when I prove I am right y'all try to change the subject. I guess it would just kill you to admit I was right and you were wrong.
> 
> As for the Forbes link that's how their webpage works. Wait a few seconds and it sends you on to the article.


Maybe you could admit something when several posters showed you chik hires Black kids, Mexican kids, white girls who don't go to church...etc...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol the link that "proves" they discriminate because they fire Muslims Also "Proves" they hire them.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> We were discussing whether or not my assertion that they hire mainly white evangelical Christian kids was true or not. As usual when I prove I am right y'all try to change the subject. I guess it would just kill you to admit I was right and you were wrong.
> 
> As for the Forbes link that's how their webpage works. Wait a few seconds and it sends you on to the article.


Since you insist on being personal, you have proven nothing. You have asserted that this company mainly hires white evangelical Christian kids. Your evidence is that you know some who have worked there (?) 
It seems that there are a series of posts where you dismissed everyone else's observations yet you take offense at people not accepting the same from you.

It is not all about you. But, if you prove, actually give enough evidence that your allegations are both true and meaningful, on something, I have no problem with it. Who makes the statement is much less important that the quality of the statement. At least to me. Stamping feet gets attention but not validation. Don't stamp feet if you don't want that kind of attention.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> They have been sued multiple times for discrimination.


12 whole times. In 27 years. Wow. And they settled! Wow again. Nobody ever settles to avoid the expense of lawyers. 

Actually that they have only be sued 12 times is a good indication they get it right most of the time.


I have admit by this time I have forgotten the whole point that Chic-fil-a behavior was trying to prove.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Maybe you could admit something when several posters showed you chik hires Black kids, Mexican kids, white girls who don't go to church...etc...


We are talking majorities here dear. Majorities. I never claimed that they never hired minorities or non-Christians only that they will always hire the white Christian kid over anyone else. Which I then proved.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> 12 whole times. In 27 years. Wow. And they settled! Wow again. Nobody ever settles to avoid the expense of lawyers.
> 
> Actually that they have only be sued 12 times is a good indication they get it right most of the time.
> 
> ...


If you can't keep up with the conversation then why waste all of our time with comments that You admit are not apropos to the subject? Seems rather pointless all around to me.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> If you can't keep up with the conversation then why waste all of our time with comments that You admit are not apropos to the subject? Seems rather pointless all around to me.




Did I miss the vote that patches speaks for all?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

kasilofhome said:


> Did I miss the vote that patches speaks for all?



Nope just trying to save people some time and effort. If you don't care enough to keep up with the conversation why would you want to throw out pointless comments?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Really... well in America we each have the right to express ourselves.

Thus you assumed to speak for me... as I am part of all.

Publicly I am informing the posters that I have not given such privileges to you or anyone.

Falsely stating that a poster is wasting ALL of OUR time is quite bold.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This thread made me eat at Chic-Fil-A for the first time in many years.

The place was packed, with people waiting for orders, the food was great and the service was excellent


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

But more importantly were the workers white Christian kids ?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> But more importantly were the workers white Christian kids ?


Want to take bets.  

My point about Chick-fil-a was just that there are definitely companies that look for people that are of their religion and don't hire those that are not. The assertion was made that it doesn't happen.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Jolly said:


> Hypothetical.
> 
> Lots of Muslims in Detroit. They decide to build or purchase a hospital, as many Christian churches have done in the U.S.
> 
> ...


I notice you couldn't quite bring yourself to use a Christian in this example instead of a pagan...


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

wiscto said:


> I notice you couldn't quite bring yourself to use a Christian in this example instead of a pagan...


Since I was addressing someone who is pagan or atheist, I thought it appropriate.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Jolly said:


> Since I was addressing someone who is pagan or atheist, I thought it appropriate.


And if it were a Christian being punished by that Muslim hospital, I am 100% convinced that you and most everyone else here would be very angry.

Which means your decision is based entirely on the fact that the individual is a "pagan." Unless of course you want to use the same logic, replace that pagan with a Christian, and tell me you think the person should have to stop working with the Muslims....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> But more importantly were the workers white Christian kids ?


I didn't see them.
My wife picked up the food, but she mentioned several times how friendly everyone was, and that she could easily see why they do so much business.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

That is the way it is with the one that we have about 5 miles away now and the food is wonderful.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> We are talking majorities here dear. Majorities. I never claimed that they never hired minorities or non-Christians only that they will always hire the white Christian kid over anyone else. Which I then proved.


Ok, so you're changing your tune from post #53, Dear?

"Yeah because you know they totally admit that they make an effort to illegally only hire white Christians. Ask your granddaughters what percentage of the people working there are Christians. I suppose white conservatives would be their next best choice."

Then in other posts we showed you that they DO hire minorities, Dear. Your bias has been shown for a looong time.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> If you can't keep up with the conversation then why waste all of our time with comments that You admit are not apropos to the subject? Seems rather pointless all around to me.


Please try to keep up. 
I DO believe some of what was said WAS on subject. 
And please make more of an effort to be civil, Dear


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Nope just trying to save people some time and effort. If you don't care enough to keep up with the conversation why would you want to throw out pointless comments?


Are you keeping up? why, then, another totally pointless comment.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Ok, so you're changing your tune from post #53, Dear?
> 
> "Yeah because you know they totally admit that they make an effort to illegally only hire white Christians. Ask your granddaughters what percentage of the people working there are Christians. I suppose white conservatives would be their next best choice."
> 
> Then in other posts we showed you that they DO hire minorities, Dear. Your bias has been shown for a looong time.


They make an effort to only hire white evangelical kids. Minorities and others are second choice for them. Seems pretty simple to me. They have to fully staff their restaurants and you can't always get what you prefer. It's not rocket science honey.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Are you keeping up? why, then, another totally pointless comment.


It really hurts you bad to get proven wrong doesn't it? ound:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Have you seen applied?
You want the job... go for do your best and cash that pay check.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> It really hurts you bad to get proven wrong doesn't it? ound:


I'm not the one who said they only hire evangelical christians then was proven wrong.
Several times.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Why should I care about a servers religion or who a business hires, if I get my order and the food is good.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> I'm not the one who said they only hire evangelical christians then was proven wrong.
> Several times.


To the best of my knowledge no one said that. Try again. Making an effort to do something and actually pulling it off are not at all the same thing. :bored:


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

no really said:


> Why should I care about a servers religion or who a business hires, if I get my order and the food is good.


You shouldn't. Employers frequently do though.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> You shouldn't. Employers frequently do though.


Do they? Proof I'd like to see!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

"It really hurts you bad to get proven wrong doesn't it? "


Is this your post? 




Patchouli said:


> And obviously you have never worked for Chick-fil-a. The general public is not well represented by any stretch of the imagination. It's pretty much white evangelical kids. Just go to your local Chick-fil-a and look around. Had family members who worked there so I actually know what I am talking about.


 Want me to quote the many posts that proved you wrong?
I guess a few family members is a total national study...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> "It really hurts you bad to get proven wrong doesn't it? "
> 
> 
> Is this your post?
> ...


Pretty much does not mean every employee it means the majority. By all means keep posting quotes of mine. You keep proving me right.  Just a hint you need one that says ALL.


----------

